# New to rebuilding please help decide



## shaheedtait (15/8/17)

Hey guys. Looking at getting a rebuildable tank. Been using the Smok Big Baby Beast for some time now and had an issue with the RBA. 
I'm looking at getting the ijoy tornado nano, reviews look very good, nice looking tank and stock coils are also available. 
Anyone have experience with these and care to weigh in?
Will be using the tank on my Smok Alien 220w. 
TIA.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

shaheedtait said:


> Hey guys. Looking at getting a rebuildable tank. Been using the Smok Big Baby Beast for some time now and had an issue with the RBA.
> I'm looking at getting the ijoy tornado nano, reviews look very good, nice looking tank and stock coils are also available.
> Anyone have experience with these and care to weigh in?
> Will be using the tank on my Smok Alien 220w.
> ...


Just a quick question, what issue did you have with the RBA?

I can't comment on the ijoy tornado nano as I've never owned or used one but I do have a general comment to make.
It sounds like you are looking for a tank that takes stock coils and also has a rebuildable section?
If that is the case I would urge you to reconsider for the following reason: I firmly believe in the statement "jack of all trades, master of none"
I think you are going to be sacrificing somewhere if you get a rebuildable tank that takes stock coils.
You already have the Big Baby Beast that takes stock coil, I would say keep it and use it with stock coils.
Rather get a nice RTA that is focused on providing a great rebuildable experience.
There are many many options here but the simplest considerations to start with would be:
size, 24/25mm is likely good considering you already have a big baby beast
coils, single or dual coil design
price, you define the budget and work from there...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaheedtait (15/8/17)

For some reason if I tightened the rba on the base it would say ohms too low, it did however work fine on my brothers baby beast but alas no rba glass for it. So I can only assume something not kosher with my big baby base so would rather keep it as a spare. 
Also don't want to spend too much and the tornado nano falls in my budget. 
I don't have much experience coil building so I want the option of stock coils, if it turns out I don't suck at it I wouldn't mind forking out for another RTA tank. 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

shaheedtait said:


> For some reason if I tightened the rba on the base it would say ohms too low, it did however work fine on my brothers baby beast but alas no rba glass for it. So I can only assume something not kosher with my big baby base so would rather keep it as a spare.
> Also don't want to spend too much and the tornado nano falls in my budget.
> I don't have much experience coil building so I want the option of stock coils, if it turns out I don't suck at it I wouldn't mind forking out for another RTA tank.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Check this video on why your RBA section is doing that:

It is basically shorting out as a result of a design flaw. You can grind or file it down to prevent it from shorting out.

I'm sure someone will be able to comment on the iJoy Tornado Nano for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shaheedtait (15/8/17)

Thanks! Figured it could be the issue... Lol now some manual labor. Will give that a go at some point.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

shaheedtait said:


> Thanks! Figured it could be the issue... Lol now some manual labor. Will give that a go at some point.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Good luck  Some pics of the RBA I fixed:













I used a bench grinder. This thing is hard (yes, that is in fact what she said!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shaheedtait (15/8/17)

Lmao! Will definitely give it a go. Will have to use a hand file unfortunately.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

shaheedtait said:


> Lmao! Will definitely give it a go. Will have to use a hand file unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Slow and steady wins the race. I ended up taking quite a bit off. But take some off and test ... repeat until satisfied.
Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheedtait (15/8/17)

Will definitely do that. Going to try it out over the weekend. 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (15/8/17)

shaheedtait said:


> Will definitely do that. Going to try it out over the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


I picked up this issue when helping a friend with his big baby beast's rba. What worked is to screw the rba into deck > do coil and wicking > unscrew rba from deck and screw into chimney > screw deck onto tank and then tank into mod. Might be a quick fix.  


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (15/8/17)

@TheV is spot on!!

OP - If you want to get into building / want a little "better"

i would highly recommend a simple single coil flavor RTA (eg. Ammit 25 single coil) for convenience OR a decent yet simple RDA (eg. VV Icon) if clouds are your thing

As for wick & wire , CBv2 and Swiss NI80 dose the trick for me OR 316SS if temp control is your thing

Best luck and kind regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/8/17)

shaheedtait said:


> Hey guys. Looking at getting a rebuildable tank. Been using the Smok Big Baby Beast for some time now and had an issue with the RBA.
> I'm looking at getting the ijoy tornado nano, reviews look very good, nice looking tank and stock coils are also available.
> Anyone have experience with these and care to weigh in?
> Will be using the tank on my Smok Alien 220w.
> ...



I agree with @TheV - keep what you have for now for stock coils and consider getting an RTA that you like. Your choice in available RTAs is just so much wider and gives you so many more options to find something that suits your style and budget. 

I can imagine that you might be concerned about making the change and the discovering that you don't get the building right straight away. This is where an important part of the process comes in: I spend quite a bit of time in the forums looking at past posts and also watched reviews and tutorials on YouTube before I bought the first RTA. 

I bought the RTA with all the tools and materials, as well as some ready made coils. This allowed me time to first get the wicking right before I started building coils as well - all the time while I could continue using the separate atty with stock coils. 

Now I exclusively do complete builds and enjoy the flexibility and obviously cost saving. (But the backup is still there). 

Anyway - all of the best and enjoy the journey 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (16/8/17)

if you are looking for a nice RDTA might I suggest one of these:




Oumier Maximus Max RDTA
This was the first RDTA I bought, and I am in love with it. But that could be just personal opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheedtait (16/8/17)

Thanx for the feedback guys. Appreciate it

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (16/8/17)

I had that issue with the Big Baby, I found a fix that worked perfectly, it was to push the 510 pin up full before tightening the rba base on or it was the other way around I can't recall right now but you can just try either, the main thing is once the RBA is tightened the pin shouldn't move..

IJoy Tornado Nano RBA is fantastic as far as ease of use goes. Tank quality is not that great and in my experience the premade coils were terrible. That being said it's only good as an RTA to me and as far as RTA's go this is a joke compared to what is available today.. 

As mentioned above use the TFV for premade coils and get an RTA.. On a budget a Sapor 22 for R370 or any such purpose-built RTA will take vaping to a whole new level for a reasonable price.. If you around Durban I will try and find my Tornado nano for you if you like, but still get yourself an RTA in the meantime!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaheedtait (16/8/17)

Thanx @M5000 unfortunately in Kimberley, ordering online mostly and buying off the forum. Will drop you a pm regarding your Tornado Nano

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

